# got fed up with boxes



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

So i made something different


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Be careful with those, Bob, they look sharp.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I kept them quite blunt, except for the tanto.
I mean, you cant have a blunt tanto, can you?
But I made a chefs knife from the same bubinga, and that will easily slice cucumbers


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bob, what's the figured wood you used in the handles of the two smaller ones?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Barry, its amazing thing called "Heat Treated Rippled Sycamore".
I was given an off cut from a professional cabinet maker. I have never seen it advertised anywhere but the figuring is beyond belief. He had made a several thousand dollar furniture piece with it and was going to burn the scraps. Sacrilige!

I only have something like 8" x 2" x 10" long. I save it for very special things.
I will try to remember to get a better picture of it tomorrow.heres a link to another box I used it on
https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/130794-teardrop-box.html


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

sunnybob said:


> Barry, its amazing thing called "Heat Treated Rippled Sycamore".
> I was given an off cut from a professional cabinet maker. I have never seen it advertised anywhere but the figuring is beyond belief. He had made a several thousand dollar furniture piece with it and was going to burn the scraps. Sacrilige!
> 
> I only have something like 8" x 2" x 10" long. I save it for very special things.
> ...


Bob, thanks, that box is beautiful. I'd love to get some of that wood but haven't found a supplier on the internet. Don't know if it's even available. Thanks again. I do enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've just this minute heard from him. he has another custom piece ordered with the same wood and will let me have the spare. Thats in the UK so it will have to come out to me a few pieces at a time in the luggage of family and friends. But well worth waiting for.

I have found one UK company on google that advertises heat treated wood, but when you click on the link... nothing. i dont know where he gets it from, he's not telling.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Barry747 said:


> Bob, what's the figured wood you used in the handles of the two smaller ones?


 @Barry747 Barry, there are suppliers in the US. Do a search for "thermally modified wood". Now finding wood like the sycamore Bob used, will undoubtedly take a good bit of additional looking. Even without the heat treatment, that sycamore would be a special find.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob, your knives and swords are very nice and so are your boxes. :smile:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Truly a man of many talents.


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

looks nice as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I've just this minute heard from him. he has another custom piece ordered with the same wood and will let me have the spare. Thats in the UK so it will have to come out to me a few pieces at a time in the luggage of family and friends. But well worth waiting for.
> 
> I have found one UK company on google that advertises heat treated wood, but when you click on the link... nothing. i dont know where he gets it from, he's not telling.


https://sylva.org.uk/blog/innovative-hardwood-cladding-for-the-sylva-wood-centre-2/

Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Herb, you found it!
My mistake was searching for heat treated, rather than thermally modified.
Thats even the same area my donor lives in.
that wood is well travelled, England to europe, back to england, moved across englnd, and then flown to Cyprus.
But I'm damn sure I couldnt afford to buy it from the factory.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow, that very impressive woodwork Bob.
Why is cypress so hard to get?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Randy, you have misunderstood.
The wood is English Sycamore, It's heat treated (thermally modified) in Europe before being shipped back to England for resell.
My friend in England lets me have his offuts. 
I live in The republic of CYPRUS, which is an island in the mediterranean sea, just below Turkey, so my visitors have to bring pieces to me in their suitcases.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't ask me how I came up with that, Bob. Both words do begin with an "S" sound. :nerd: :grin:


----------

